# flip shantys



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm finally going to switch from my hub to a flip. Does anyone have any experience good or bad with the Shappell fx 100?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't have any experience with the FX 100 (fish out of a Clam Scout that I love), but I would strongly suggest going with an insulated shack. Well worth the extra weight, and the extra cost is quickly absorbed by saving cash on propane.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got one; love it. On sale for ~$170 at Dunhams back in '17. It loads up in the SUV, skids easily on snow or ice. Either the sun heats it up or a Little Buddy propane heater warms it up to T-shirt temps on cloudy days in ~5 minutes. It blacks out great and a bill cap lite is all that is needed. Room for 5-gallon buckets for the heater, gear, and a thermos.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

When I was looking a few years back I sat in an FX 100 along with a few others. I am not a big guy and found it a bit small with not a lot of fishing space. I ended up buying an old Clam that had a bit more elbow room, although I wish it had a bit more head room.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

The 2 most important things to me are room and insulation. If I were going to buy a 1 man I'd go big and warm. I have a 1man insulated clam scout XL and would still like a little more room.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Definitely go insulated, whatever you get.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

I might have to go sit in one now. I'm used to spreading out in my hub.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Get a insulated one . And get a smaller 2 man .if your wanting a legit 1 man with extra room.

Are you looking for one you'll be dragging out or towing ? Big water or small ponds ?


There's several variable to help decide . .


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a shappel fx 100and have had no problems.. I am 6'1" and have plenty of head room.. its not too heavy and does everything i need..


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Where you located at, check out the otter cottage one of the biggest one man flip overs I ever sat in, very well insulated. A little on the heavy side but we'll worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I have one and it's pretty nice and economical. Mr buddy heater on low gets it almost too hot and barely if any sweats up the fabric. I use an insulated Otter hub instead if a friend comes along. But just me I go with the fx100. With the bench seat I use a stadium chair on it to make it a little more comfy on longer sits. Make a smitty for it and even better.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

A smithy sled makes it all better, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

I fish mostly smaller lakes. I might go with the 2 man. I just want to move around more. its difficult to hop holes in a hub.i have a buddy heater. I usually jig one hole and dead stick another.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Im echoing what Kit said, My one man is rather heavy and without the ski's, it can be an arduous walk out on the ice. Well worth the time and effort to build a set of Smitty sled


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

The older you get; the more you will appreciate a smitty sled! I built one about 3 years ago and it has been a lifesaver.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's my take on what you originally asked. I own a Shappell FX 100. I have zero complaints with it. My version is not insulated but they do make an insulated version now. The worse thing about it is the seat. It's essentially carpeted wood. But I easily fixed it by strapping a stadium chair in it. The seat slides back and you can fish with your feet in the tub, thus keeping your feet warm and giving you more space in front of you. I usually load and unload it by myself with ease. I can come and go as I please and not worry about loading it up with a second man. I have runners and a cover and can pull it by hand with ease. Also have a snowmobile and use a clam tow bar to pull it. I purchased the fx100 to be mobile and set up and take down is super easy and quick allowing for quick hole hopping. When on the snowmobile you don't even know it's behind you! Its sled is durable. I pulled it up in Northern Michigan across a lake at 72 mph on the snowmobile (don't ask) without any damage. As far heating, wearing my float suit is enough to keep me warm. Most times a small buddy heater is too hot, so I'm not sure if insulated is needed in this model. But if you got it,I could tell you it would be very easy to stay warm. It's not as fancy as many others but it's a nice set up and I've fished myself and my young daughter out of it. 
I think I've covered what I can think of but fire away with questions if you have any i didn't think of.









Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

thank you erie. I think I'm going to go for it.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

PHATE said:


> thank you erie. I think I'm going to go for it.


No worries....I forgot to mention that the fx100 flares out about the last foot of the pole that touches the ice giving you more fishable area. There is no adjusting or telescoping poles to fiddle with, basically just flip and fish and flip back to pack up. Shappell also makes a fx150 or a fx200 that both utilize the same tube but laid out in reverse, so at that point to get more room a 200 is better but adding weight to pull etc. So for 1 man I think the fx100 was best to hole hop and use by yourself. Also, the shappell material is 600D nylon which is pretty decent. If I find photos inside the shanty I will post for ya

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are two from inside to give you an idea and a photo on the sled folded up with cover on in transport mode























Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, the way it flairs out some in front definitely gives more room to fish without extra steps of playing with adjustments. I keep mine on the smitty sled (7" higher profile) and it still is able to sit flush on the ice. Also allows for a little more comfortable sitting position. It's a nice shanty for the price and makes for a comfortable day on the ice. You'll be happy with it if you buy one. This is the only pic I have from inside of mine. Six inch hole for reference. Usually buddy heater is in the tub behind me.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Im on the lookout for a one man flip over as well. I highly suggest looking at the Otter hideout. For me it checks all the boxes. Lightweight, insulated, and seems to have about 2x the room of the shappel fx100.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks for the inside pics. that will give me enough space. now I need to find it in stock.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Check at FFF and Mark's bait and see what they have. Think Mark carries Eskimos, not sure what FFF has.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Cabelas/BPS has it in stock for $219.99 with free shipping


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> Check at FFF and Mark's bait and see what they have. Think Mark carries Eskimos, not sure what FFF has.


I was at Mark's on Saturday, didnt see any Shappell or Eskimos units, but he had plenty of Otters


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Sportsmans guide has the regular and insulated versions for sale.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Saw Mark assembling a 1-man Otter on Friday


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a Shappell Rover, it’s close to 20 years old, their original 1 man flip design. It’s on its 3rd sled body and 2nd tent cover. Has been all over the western basin of Lake Erie, pulled by snowmobile and 4 wheelers. I love it, getting out of the wind and staying warm. Allows you to really get after the fish, so mobile for hole hopping, or for waiting for them to come thru! Best 200 dollars I ever spent. You will love the FX 100!


----------

